# AZ Alkmaar v Heracles - Dutch Cup



## markvighan (Mar 22, 2012)

AZ Alkmaar are enjoying a fine season in Dutch football, with a record of 16 wins, five draws and five defeats putting them a point clear at the summit of the Eredivisie standings. They will have ambitions of achieving a double this season and they have kept themselves on course with wins over FC Groningen, FC Dordrecht, Ajax and VVV Venlo in this competition. Heracles have lost their four last outings and now find themselves facing a possible fight against relegation this season
Verdict: AZ Alkmaar to win with 1 goal handicap


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 22, 2012)

Also adding Az Alkmaar clean sheet
@2.40 at Betfair


----------



## gavind (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys, are there any more news from them for this year yet?


----------

